# I need some Laptop recommendations!



## matthew11v25 (Apr 11, 2005)

I am needing a laptop for school. Something under $2000 (I want a good one), need speed, space, etc. any recommendations?


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a Dell and have had no problems.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Matthew:

Do you want the ability to play 3D games like Halflife 2, or is that not important? After you let me know I will find what I think is a good one.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Matthew:
> 
> Do you want the ability to play 3D games like Halflife 2, or is that not important? After you let me know I will find what I think is a good one.



I want good graphics capability (or the option)...but I normally do not play 3D games


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> I have a Dell and have had no problems.



I have heard good things about Dell.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a Toshiba and they make a great product.

Make sure you get enough RAM, a good processor speed, enough HD (40MB or more) and a decent screen size (at least 15" )


----------



## Me Died Blue (Apr 11, 2005)

I've actually heard mixed stories about Dells. Many people I know say they've never had trouble with them, but I also know several people who have had to get it serviced more than once.

Personally, I have a widescreen HP and it has always worked great.



> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I have a Toshiba and they make a great product.
> enough HD (40MB or more)



I'm assuming you meant GB! :bigsmile:


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes. I would get at least:

40GB HD
512 MB RAM (though I prefer 768MB)
15" screen
at least 2 USB ports
Wireless capability

Then I would add:
wireless mouse
cool pad (Targus makes a nice one with built in fans)
a memory stick (at least 256MB)


----------



## crhoades (Apr 11, 2005)

For school, I would go with a Tablet PC with Microsoft One Note installed. Toshiba makes a laptop/tablet convertible. I use a motion computing tablet. I just attended a week long class on project management and recorded it with my tablet using Microsoft One note. I now can go back to my notes and click on any of my notes and the audio will skip to that portion of the lecture. Perfect for school. Wish I had one back in the day.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a few selections I would like feed back if possible. 


2 Dell notebooks Inspiron XPS GEN 2 and Inspiron 9300

2 more Dell laptops Latitude D810 and Latitude D800

Toshiba


I am leaning towards the Dell notebook.

Thanks to all for the help so far.



[Edited on 4-12-2005 by matthew11v25]

[Edited on 4-12-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/ibook/


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 12, 2005)

Gabriel,

I have used Apples in the past (they are a good machine In my humble opinion). But I have never felt "at home" as much with Apples as I hae with PCs.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a Dell Inspiron 9100. Nice system. More of a desktop replacement that a portable. Heavy with a large power supply. Minor problem with one of the batteries.

Here's some info from Slickdeals.net posted for today, 4/12.

http://slickdeals.net/#p5964

Tomorrow at 8AM Central time (6AM Pacific), Dell Home will release a $750 off $1499 coupon limited to 10,000 redemptions. The coupon code will be posted here. Virtually all laptops (except 9300 & XPS) in base configuration should be ~$750 after coupon. Prices & promotions may change from now but should stabilize around 6AM Central. Thanks usb.

http://www.slickdeals.net/?pno=5964&lno=1&afsrc=1


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> I have a Dell Inspiron 9100. Nice system. More of a desktop replacement that a portable. Heavy with a large power supply. Minor problem with one of the batteries.
> 
> Here's some info from Slickdeals.net posted for today, 4/12.
> ...



sweet... I will call them.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 12, 2005)

Interesting. I called Dell, and representatives did not know of the coupon ($750) that is offered.


----------



## Reed (Apr 18, 2005)

I have been happy with Dells -- they have great support....

we are kind of taking a liking to IBM laptops right now however....



for me the most important thing in purchasing a laptop is how much does it weigh and how much ram. We purchase everything with at least a gig of ram -- it really makes things run much smoother...

Get a laptop that is as light as your budget allows... these big desktop replacement laptops just weigh too much....


----------



## clevipearce (Apr 18, 2005)

Matthew,

As far as the best laptop out there right now: 

http://www.apple.com/macosx/

You are probably going to spend a little more than you want but for the quality of machine you are getting, it will be well worth it. Ironically, I have a Dell, but I do recommend any Mac over Dell. Dell's are great but Mac's are top of the line.

-C. L.


----------

